

Show HN: Here's our Cambridge Appathon entry - Peteris
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3900293/Appathon/index.html

======
aparadja
I don't really understand what it does. A quick intro text might help.

What does it mean to drag "Income" to the center. Does it show cities with
average income levels? Or cities with average and below income?

~~~
Peteris
The more you slide something to the right, the more you care about it being
high.

